# supplies in Portugal? Update - Or Europe?



## loveit_latherit (Nov 8, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can purchase my supplies from in Portugal? I'm having having a heck of a time searching online since I'm not Portuguese speaking.
My typical list: Cocoa, Shea butter, Coconut oil, Grapeseed Oil, Avocado oil, sweet alomond and other oils. Olive I can get in the supermarket. A friend works in a lab and can get me Lye. Essential oils?

Thanks so much.

10/13 update: I know the state of affairs we are in inside the US econimically speaking and just a note - The supplies and pricing in the US are cheaper by far compared to many vendors I have come across. Considering the dollar is weaker - prices are higher here in Portugal and most European distributors I have encounterd AND the Euro is $1.40~ to the US $1. SO that being said, I'm bring some supplies with me when I come back here (even paying $45 for 50 lb bag extra STILL saves me $$)and just want to say THANK GOD I Live in the USA. We have our ups and downs but cetainly have been blessed with so much we take forgranted ... Sort of off topic but just wanted to say ...  

Still taking suggestions on my original request or any suggestions when going abroad with supplies. TY!


----------



## judymoody (Nov 8, 2010)

I speak Portuguese and did a quick google search for some basic key terms.  Didn't turn up much except some melt and pour sites.  

Here's some useful terms as you continue your search:

soap - sabão
cocoa butter - manteiga de cacau
shea butter - manteiga de karité
olive oil - azeite
coconut oil - oleo de coco
avocado oil - oleo de abacate
palm oil - in Brazil this is called oleo de dendê but it's the orange kind not RBO.  I don't know that name in Portugal

There is a forum member named Mandurina who makes soap under the name delícias de karité.  She lives in Spain.  Maybe she can help with respect to supplies?  Her work is beautiful.


----------



## loveit_latherit (Nov 8, 2010)

Thank you Judy! I have found it challenging indeed. My husband is Portuguese and we have US based laptops and my browser is configured for USA so I get a mix of US and Portual results - and I hate screwing with my computer.... But no results that have been helpful with purchasing my supplies!

I will do some research and try to reach out to the member you suggested. I hope she is inclined to shre her suppliers.

Thanks so much


----------



## mariflo (Nov 8, 2010)

... found one 
http://www.newdirections.com.pt/index.html


----------



## loveit_latherit (Nov 8, 2010)

LOL! OMG we must think alike! I was just looking at their site ... They are quite pricey. I emailed Oils by Nature and asked if they ship worldwide. Now between shipping costs and customs I have to see what is worth it. Coconut oil I use a lot and in Euros is 4 per pound and I can get the 50lb conatiner for $50 US .... I will cry if I have to pay 4x what I am used too!

THANK YOU SO MUCH! You are so sweet!! xoxo


----------



## judymoody (Nov 8, 2010)

I was thinking that there are a lot of members on this forum based in the UK.  There may be some suppliers in Great Britain that aren't crazy with the shipping costs to the continent.

Brambleberry ships overseas, I think.  I've seen mention of some people in Australia that buy from Brambleberry.

What part of New Jersey are you from?  I was born and raised in Union County.


----------



## loveit_latherit (Nov 8, 2010)

really?  I grew up in Fanwood and live in Union now  

Well i'm going back and my parents will come back with me in december. I think I may utilize the secong bag for $45 on Continental to bring supplies here .. coparing the euro to the dollar and the sheer pain of finding my supplies!

Off to the supermarket now for food  - ty so much for your help and time and interest!


----------



## judymoody (Nov 8, 2010)

Small world!  I grew up in Kenilworth and we passed through Fanwood every Sunday on our way to church in Plainfield.  My dad and one sister are still in Kenilworth but I live in the Southwest now.  And yes, stock up in the States and bring back 50 lbs worth of soaping supplies in your checked bag.  So worth it!  

I lived in Brazil for two years, so that's where the Portuguese comes from.


----------



## loveit_latherit (Nov 10, 2010)

Judy - It IS a small world! Some of the best restarants in NJ are in Kenilworth!!
Mariflo - I just went to the physical location in Lisbon yesterday to check out the supplies and it was just the fulfillment warehouse (ugh) I was trying to get better idea of what I was getting for my 'Euro' but could not see product. 

I think I'm ordering from Olis by Nature ($50 for 50 lbs cocconut oil) and other suppliers and taking advantage of my return trip an 2nd bag for $50 for me and my mom. Buying with the US $ and bringing with I think would be cheaper than ordering and shipping here and paying customs on arrival or buying here - from the prices I've seen. I make a lot of soap and just want enought supplies to make a few logs for friends and family here - one way or another I bring from NJ and the finished ones add weight or I can make here and have my hobby go international LOL!

Thanks so much!!!
PS I can't believe how hard it is to find certain things! No dryer sheets - No baking soda - No Goya pink beans to make my turkey chili! Thank you USA for the abundance of products we have!!


----------



## judymoody (Nov 10, 2010)

Yes, I was amazed when all of a sudden Kenilworth had good restaurants.  I've heard that Indians from all over the state go to the Indian restaurant there.  The Malaysian place is really good too.

I'm glad you found a solution for your supply woes.  Let's hear it for extra baggage!


----------



## judymoody (Nov 10, 2010)

I came across this link and thought it might be of interest. If you use FOs, the prices for FOs made in the UK (as opposed to US imports) seem pretty reasonable.  Postage to Portugal is a 25% upcharge based on the value of your order if your order exceeds 20 British pounds in value.  

They might also be able to tell you where you might get soaping oils on the continent.  Who knows?

Happy Soaping!

http://www.sensoryperfection.co.uk/store/Default.asp


----------



## loveit_latherit (Nov 10, 2010)

JUDY - U R the bomb diggity! ~~~

Thanks Judy! I was JUST LOOKING into my other problem FO/EO's! I was wondering if I can even SHIP them in checked baggage ... Just emailed Peak and Save on Scents to get their awnswers - I want to avoid calling the airline not to raise any red flags.

Looks like TheSoapDish.com does not offer shipping other than ground on under 200 degree flashpoint scents so I am going to assume that it would not be wise to have them on a plane hovering over the atlantic for 7 hours LOL!

I will check them out - My eyes pop out of my head when I see prices here - compounded with the weak doller - Makes me wanna vomit! Good thing these that I make here will be gifts mostly!! 

You are AWESOME!
xo
Anna

I arrived back in NJ today and if anyone has any more suggestions I'd love to hear. I think I'm hitting the dollar store and Unclaimed Freight to pick up a second kitchen woth of soaping stuff! I feel like I'm going Kosher with 2 sets of everything! LOL


----------



## judymoody (Nov 15, 2010)

Welcome back to the motherland!


----------



## loveit_latherit (Nov 15, 2010)

LOL! Thanks Judy! I missed it


----------



## itunu (Jul 10, 2012)

I live in London, England and make lotions, surfactants and CP/HP soap.  I usually visit the US once or twice a year and I'm in heaven when I go - so much I can't get in England.  I usually bring back a whole suitcase full of stuff - FOs, actives, brambleberry neon colours, molds etc.  So far I haven't been stopped by customs so cross fingers you should be OK bringing stuff over to Europe but just pack it in with your normal items so it doesn't look unusual in the scanners.  

Re suppliers in Europe - I don't know of any in portugal but aroma zone in france is good (use google translate) for variety of ingredients and if you spend over a certain amount you get free postage but I don't think they'd fare well price wise for large quantities of oils/butters though.

Here are some suppliers in England which are good for soap, lotions and surfactants:-

gracefruit - good for colours and fragrance oils
soapkitchen - a variety of ingredients - good for soap supplies
phoenixproducts - have a lot of ingredients you cant find elsewhere and in bulk can be v cheap
ofasimplenature - some hard to find organic and speciality oils as well as surfactants
naturallythinking - good for cheap jojoba oil and cheap packaging

In europe
http://mistralni.co.uk
http://www.alexmo-cosmetics.de

You might find it helpful to join the Europe soaping group and ask the other members where they buy their stuff
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/UKSOAPING/

Hope this helps


----------

